# Start up soot control !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone else does to control the soot from start ups, when parked inside? I park the CUT inside my garage and the wife hates the smoke, soot, and smell of diesel that comes from the initial start up of the tractor. This is what I came up with to take care of the problem. I got a 20' piece of 1 and 3/4 rubber hose, (something like shop vac hose ) and slip one end over the exhaust pipe and run the hose outside. I fire up the tractor, and all the crap blows away outside. After I move the tractor outside, I remove the hose from the exhaust and haul it back inside. Keeps the loader arm from getting coated with soot, also. What ideas have you guys come up with to take care of this problem? Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Diesel exhaust is one of the best smells in the world! How could anyone not like it? 

You could always install an exhaust fan in the garage to pull the smoke out and keep the smell out of the house. Wouldn't have to be huge, just big enough to create a slightly lower pressure in the garage.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Your set up is what I see alot of small garages use. Does that hose ever melt onto the muffler? I was thinking if you slipped the hose onto a piece of muffler pipe for a sleeve, then onto the tractor muffler, that might give the heat a chance to dissipate before hitting the plastic hose. Be honest though, the garages I've seen do it never had a steel sleeve either!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My exhaust is cool to the touch all the time. I use a piece of ABS plastic pipe.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Diesel exhaust is one of the best smells in the world! How could anyone not like it?  Wife doesn't like it inside the house!
> 
> You could always install an exhaust fan in the garage to pull the smoke out and keep the smell out of the house. Wouldn't have to be huge, just big enough to create a slightly lower pressure in the garage.


 Even with the 10' x 7' door open, exhaust still lingers inside. Plus the soot sticks to what ever it lands on.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> My exhaust is cool to the touch all the time. I use a piece of ABS plastic pipe.


X 2 with the cool exhaust. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tcreeley said:


> Your set up is what I see alot of small garages use. Does that hose ever melt onto the muffler? I was thinking if you slipped the hose onto a piece of muffler pipe for a sleeve, then onto the tractor muffler, that might give the heat a chance to dissipate before hitting the plastic hose. Be honest though, the garages I've seen do it never had a steel sleeve either!


I have never seen my exhaust get that hot and I only have the hose on for start up and to move tractor outside, two minutes tops! Bye


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I use ear plugs. I hardly notice the wife complaining.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> I use ear plugs. I hardly notice the wife complaining.


I have a different problem. When I start the 47 Dodge, that 440 just REQUIRES me to 'test' the brakes!
I do this by placing the truck in low gear while holding the brake, then I push the accelerator till the back tires break traction. This results in the back part of the house having a smell similar to a truck fire!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tcreeley said:


> Your set up is what I see alot of small garages use. Does that hose ever melt onto the muffler? I was thinking if you slipped the hose onto a piece of muffler pipe for a sleeve, then onto the tractor muffler, that might give the heat a chance to dissipate before hitting the plastic hose. Be honest though, the garages I've seen do it never had a steel sleeve either!


The exhaust will only get hot enough to melt that pipe after an hour of hard use. It will not even be warm to the touch for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Cublover said:


> I have a different problem. When I start the 47 Dodge, that 440 just REQUIRES me to 'test' the brakes!
> I do this by placing the truck in low gear while holding the brake, then I push the accelerator till the back tires break traction. This results in the back part of the house having a smell similar to a truck fire!


I'd need to double plug my ears


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Even with the 10' x 7' door open, exhaust still lingers inside. Plus the soot sticks to what ever it lands on.


How sooty is your engine? My Bobcat 5600T only gives a little puff of smoke when it starts, then is clean (Kubbota diesel). Even my big Internationals only smoke hard for less than a minute after start up. How about putting a sock or something like it over the exhaust with a rubber band or something to filter out the soot? Less to mess around with than the hose.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> I'd need to double plug my ears


Poor girl!! We had our 'first date' in that truck. That means that I had the truck before we met! She should be 'used to' tire smoke and noise by now!
I started my 65 A-100 Dodge van while she stood next to it one day. She ran for cover!! She said that the truck made her stomach hurt! I have not started that truck near her for 25 years!!

It made my 'private parts' stiff!....

That truck does one of 2 things. You either LOVE the sound or call the COPS!!

A co-worker showed up at the shop when I was playing with it.

He called me 'The ROAD WARRIOR' for the next year.

It's a 'built to the hilt' 413 Chrysler, in a 65 Dodge A-100 van. Welded to a 67 GMC chassis. 12 bolt GM rear, 3:56, Hemi clutch pack 727, reversed manual valve body, 3,500 stall converter, big tube Hooker headers, etc, etc, 'spare parts', stacked into something wild.
This truck is more 'FUN' than we allowed to have on the street!
It's more 'fun' than ear plugs can cover!!! ( since it shakes your guts!!)


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like MAN'S truck!


----------

